# Why are people late?



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you ever late? Why? And what would be your feeble, pathetic excuse? And did you make one up and did you feel like crap for doing so and did it teach you a lesson and you were never, ever late again? Or are you still a clock slob? I would welcome this thread being tugged in many different directions, such as_ punctuality also doesn't mean being early._


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

My list of excuses:

"I'm usually always on time,but I was having a tough time sleeping last night."

"I had to wait for______ to get finish with there_____. "

"I thought it was daylight savings time!!!"

"Terrible Traffic"

"I accidentally went to the the wrong location."

"There was a long line waiting for_____."

" I was here,but you just couldn't see me.."

On a related note: 
Here is a website that has the worst excuses for being late to work:https://www.humorbin.com/showitem.asp?item=846


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

While I struggle mightily here to make my own humor rather than Google it, I will paste something here from Zach's link that I thought was particularly good:

" I had to take extra time this morning to wrestle with overwhelming aggressive impulses by reassuring myself that nothing would happen today that would push me over the edge."

However, Zach, go away. This is not a humor thread. I never get people being late, or early. Why is that? And does it say as much about the individual as, ahem, wearing a certain very, very, very certain dark colored suit might say?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm never late, I always arrive at the time I want to arrive. If that is 15 minutes after the announced time then so be it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

(Serious Response)
I'm late for several reasons:
1. I'm disorganized
2. I like to procrastinate 
3. I've always been known to be the "late person", so because of that, my reputation is that I always have to be late to everything. ( it would be out-of character to be early or on time)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

There we go. I know I've got me a thread if I've conned the Earl into participating. Thank you, unyielding tho your remark just was. I am similar.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> (Serious Response)
> I'm late for several reasons:
> 1. I'm disorganized
> 2. I like to procrastinate
> 3. I've always been known to be the "late person", so because of that, my reputation is that I always have to be late to everything. ( it would be out-of character to be early or on time)


Much better, Zach. However, I don't like you anymore. Every single thing you've listed, particularly #3, is a serious character flaw. So there. (And thank you for the Justin Beiber trading cards, they arrived today. Love the Beeb.)


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sometimes late, Peak and Pine - everyone is. (I'm really only replying because I'm interested to see whether you manage to slip a reference to a certain South Atlantic archipelago into this thread.)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> (And thank you for the Justin Beiber trading cards, they arrived today. Love the Beeb.)


Remember: I said I would give you the trading cards if you give me the signed Hannah Montana poster.(where is the poster!!!??!!)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I'm never late, I always arrive at the time I want to arrive. If that is 15 minutes after the announced time then so be it.


Clarification needed:

Do you mean 15-minutes after the time _another_ has announced, which in the case of a social event might be swell, but not so swell if it's the time your job is to begin; or do you mean 15-minutes after the time _you _announced, which also would be not so swell.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Clarification needed:
> 
> Do you mean 15-minutes after the time _another_ has announced, which in the case of a social event might be swell, but not so swell if it's the time your job is to begin; or do you mean 15-minutes after the time _you _announced, which also would be not so swell.


I assumed, perhaps incorrectly, that we were only talking about social events.

And I made that assumption (sorry!) based on my own situation because as regards work I can never be late. You see,as an XO in the Swedish govt civil service, I work flexitime, so I can start whenever I want, as long as I do my work.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> There we go. I know I've got me a thread if I've conned the Earl into participating. Thank you, unyielding tho your remark just was. I am similar.


You caught my attention with "feeble, pathetic excuse"  Any thread that sets out with a challenge like that is worthy of discussion.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Centaur said:


> I'm sometimes late, Peak and Pine - everyone is. (I'm really only replying because I'm interested to see whether you manage to slip a reference to a certain South Atlantic archipelago into this thread.)


You crack me up. I love it when other people make me laugh. (We should all whoop it up more here.)

Now to the Falklands, or the Malvinas as I prefer to call them. I think that to travel there from Britain, since it's about 8,000 miles, would leave wiggle room for a wee bit of tardiness. But inexcusable for the close-by 'Tinians when they roll out them big ol' cannon and finally grab that little piece of paradise back.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

If we're talking about work, I'll be honest when saying*, "I have never been late to work."* (always 5-10 min early.... I don't mess around when it comes to work)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Well then you have somewhat redeemed yourself, tho I can't imagine what it is _you _do for work since you appear to be on here 24/7.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Well then you have somewhat redeemed yourself, tho I can't imagine what it is _you _do for work since you appear to be on here 24/7.


I used to work for Sear's(first job) but now I'm unemployed.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Psychiatrists tell us that being late is a call for attention. It can be conscious or subconscious.

Those people who come into a meeting have never outgrown the "look at me!" syndrome.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

At the appointed place, at the appointed time, in the appointed uniform, with the required gear. If something is going to prevent that, attempt to contact the people you are meeting.

Now there is a difference between "I'll see you at 8pm" and "I'll see you around 8pm." In the case of the latter, plus or minus 15 minutes wouldn't even require an excuse.

As for the former, as I used to tell my troops.. if you're going to be late. Call. That simple. Being late isn't a big deal, but having someone worry, or holding up other people's schedule because of your tardiness is. There's a reason we have the phrase "All present OR accounted for" when doing morning roll call.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I would concur with Appy's post. _At least_ call. Actually arriving when you're due is preferred.

Now does the following sound super anal?

I have a route I must drive, back and forth, thrice a week. Twenty-two miles. I know the road well. I know the time required for summer travel as well as winter and they're different. I know the time I must leave base for each. It includes ten minutes during which I pull over at a designated spot and read stuff. Very enjoyable. But that's not its prime purpose. If truly unforeseen conditions prevail, like maybe 6 times a year, that ten-minutes becomes a safety buffer. No pull-over, no reading, it becomes my stop-and-go time for unusual traffic or whatever. I am never late.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

For me it really really depends on the occasion. I'm quite young so if I'm invited to a house party or get together it's usually quite informal. In this case arrive around so and so time is usually given in which case I'd prefer to err on the late side simply because I hate being the first to show up. As for work, appointments, etc. if I make a commitment to show up at a certain time I will do everything in my power to do so. 

Very rarely I may lose track of time but I typically catch myself if I get somewhere late a couple times in a row (going to class or whatever). On my previous summer internship I would deliberately show up late because my boss needed to give me the key to enter the building every morning and he typically showed up a bit late so if I got there before him I'd have to wait locked out in front of the building. I still should have showed up earlier but I really, really hate waiting and not know when he'd show up.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

realbrineshrimp said:


> For me it really really depends on the occasion.


Actually it really, really doesn't. You show up when you're supposed to. But, as you've said, you're quite young. So I'll give you about another two weeks to get your act together and mend your ways. The very informal house party thing to which you allude, aren't those invites usually phrased _why don't you show up around 8ish? _ So there's a lot of slack there, I understand that, but just about everything else you should treat as the train leaves at 7:14. You show up at 7:15, you lose. Not the train because I made that up; you lose respect.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I am always late whether it is social or professional. I have little concept of time unless a clock is dead in my face.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

realbrineshrimp said:


> On my previous summer internship I would deliberately show up late because my boss needed to give me the key to enter the building every morning and he typically showed up a bit late so if I got there before him I'd have to wait locked out in front of the building. I still should have showed up earlier but I really, really hate waiting and not know when he'd show up.


As long as you showed up before him, you showed you showed up on time. If you showed up after him, then you were late. It doesn't matter if you were 1 minute, or 20 minutes before him.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whether it be for work or appointments, I tended to be aggravatingly prompt. The wife maintains I am anal and the children, that I am too uptight but, the grand kids...because I have wheels and know my way to half a dozen different ice cream joints, think I'm pretty cool and it's always the right time for ice cream!  However, should I ever be late, there will be no excuses!


----------



## Baldwin (Jun 29, 2010)

Professional & family engagements: Always on time.
Social: Depends on the person. 
~I know that my best friend can notoriously lazy and often diverts his attention to other subjects during the day, so I arrive on the stroke of the minute to spur him.  
~Large functions and events often start one hour before my arrival, coincidentally.
~"Friends" that I could care less about may not be graced with my presence until the end of the night.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm reasonably good most of the time. 

I can remember one time when I was late coming in to play with my band for a benefit. (I was out in the parking lot, and because a band did not show up, our band, who was hosting the benefit had to play unexpectedly.) After I was located in the parking lot about ten minutes after we were supposed to do the set, my band leader tried to embarrass me for my tardiness (although in my defense, I did not know we were supposed to play at that moment.)

First I did a Red Skelton move (sort of a bicycle wheeling mini-leap during my normal walk) and then when he said say, "Hi" to the audience, Chuck, I did my best Gracie Allen imitation and said ("Hi to the audience, Chuck.") (Never try to embarrass me over a microphone!!) It took about five more minutes for the audience to stop laughing, so we finally started playing about fifteen minutes late.

I do try to respect the time of others, but in the rare case that I'm late, I'd rather that there not be a federal case made about it, i guess.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Baldwin said:


> ~"Friends" that I could care less about may not be graced with my presence until the end of the night.


And with that remark I have decided to take a pass on replying to your What Am I Gonna Do With My Life thread currently running.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> ....my band leader tried to embarrass me for my tardiness although in my defense, I did not know we were supposed to play at that moment.


And that abject disregard of time, dear friends, is why you never got to see Chuck's band, The Michigan Blow Boys, on MTV.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I don't recall ever being late, I'm always either too early or just early. What's worse than being late is canceling a planned event, I hate it when people do that.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Actually it really, really doesn't. You show up when you're supposed to. But, as you've said, you're quite young. So I'll give you about another two weeks to get your act together and mend your ways. The very informal house party thing to which you allude, aren't those invites usually phrased _why don't you show up around 8ish? _ So there's a lot of slack there, I understand that, but just about everything else you should treat as the train leaves at 7:14. You show up at 7:15, you lose. Not the train because I made that up; you lose respect.


Yeah, pretty much what I meant by 'depends on the occasion' is if it's a really informal thing "Hey come over some time after 9" or "be here sometime around 10" then I give myself a fair amount of leeway. If I need to be somewhere at a specific time then I'll be there at that time. I think I'm pretty good at being punctual though and any time I'm not I tend to realize it and work on it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My opinion is that punctuality is a sin, socially, if people show up in advance of the announced time or on the dot. There's nothing more disgustingly Middle Class than having to entertain early guests. I really dislike it.


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

I am always slightly early (5-10 minutes) for social occasions. I have even been known to wait in my car outside a social event until the appointed time arrives. Why? because I grew up in a proletarian family and was provided a bourgeois education by the state. In my youth, I aspired to be bourgeois, due to peer pressure, I suppose; and now I am imprinted with the trappings of that culture. (Gosh, this is much cheaper than therapy.)

As for business meetings, I am rarely more than a minute late.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

njkyle said:


> (Gosh, this is much cheaper than therapy.)


You're welcome, what's your billing address?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

For some social events of course, one is expected to be a tad late. But woe betide the man that arrives after the monarch or other highly placed guest of honour. Saw it happen at the Chelsea Flower Show one year, early 90s, as the Queen and party moved into the main marquee just minutes after arriving in Ranelagh Gardens, some local politicians arrived at the gate in their limo 5 minutes later....and the air froze....and the sound of pins dropping was deafening! 

The exception to this of course is any event hosted by the monarch. So you don't turn up late to the Queen's Garden Party.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I am never late I always arrive at least 10 minutes before an appointed meeting time. It allows me to quickly go over dot point notes and focus on the task ahead. 

Social situations I always allowing for wife dressing, traffic and parking, seats are booked so thats no issue. 

At other times in life, picking son up for daycare, hospitality gigs one had to be there on time or financial penalties occurred.

As for inviting people to dinner I expect people to arrive on time and I do the same for them. I do the cooking so I always time a meal to perfection, comes from working 20 years as a chef. 

Being on time is about being organised ( what is it with American English Z instead of S?) and taking into consideration other peoples time as well as your own.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I was late for court only once, because of a traffic accident right in front of me that closed the lane. Every other time for work I am at least 5 minutes early, preferably 15.

For social situations it depends on the circumstances. I have also had it ingrained in me not to arrive late so I often have to struggle with myself not to show up early.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ajo said:


> Being on time is about being organised ( what is it with American English Z instead of S?)


I know! Organise, analyse, minimise and so on, that's what I learned and that's what my Chambers, Collins and OED tell me, so that's how I spell them.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> And that abject disregard of time, dear friends, is why you never got to see Chuck's band, The Michigan Blow Boys, on MTV.


Actually, it was called Firefox and we were pretty popular at the time in Mid-Michigan. (To the point where I just may have revealed my identity although this WAS 17 years ago.)

That band was someone else's starring vehicle, although I played with them seven years. Only the lead singer was going to become a star (and he actually did get a contract with CBS records.) I knew they were not going to let him bring an obese (at the time) 30-something keyboardist no matter what my skill level was.

If I become a star, it will be because I crack a niche market (and I'm working on about three possibilities.) It will not be rock stardom in any case, though EVEN IF I'm lucky enough to sell some CDs, etc.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I know! Organise, analyse, minimise and so on, that's what I learned and that's what my Chambers, Collins and OED tell me, so that's how I spell them.


It sounds like a Z, so we use a Z.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I used to work for Sear's(first job) but now I'm unemployed.


That's funny. I was just about to post that I had a job far in the past where I was always late. In fact, one night we went to Atlantic city to gamble, and stayed all night and I went right from AC to work, late of course, and with no sleep. Where did I work? Sears. 

I am now always early for work. If I am late it is due to some serious issue like a blizzard. Well, actually I think I have only been late to work once in the past 16 years, and it was due to a blizzard.

I hate being late to social events. When I am late, it is almost always due to the females in my house (one a wife, and one a young daughter).  If I am late, I just give the reason. There is no reason to make up an excuse.

Andy B.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

ajo said:


> ( what is it with American English Z instead of S?) and taking into consideration other peoples time as well as your own.


Wikipedia:

American spelling accepts only -ize endings in most cases, such as organize, realize, and recognize.[55] British usage accepts both -ize and -ise (organize/organise, realize/realise, recognize/recognise).[55] British English using -ize is known as Oxford spelling, and is used in publications of the Oxford University Press, most notably the Oxford English Dictionary, as well as other authoritative British sources. The OED lists the -ise form separately, as "a frequent spelling of -IZE..."[56] It firmly deprecates usage of "-ise" for words of Greek origin, stating, "[T]he suffix..., whatever the element to which it is added, is in its origin the Greek -ιζειν, Latin -izāre; and, as the pronunciation is also with z, there is no reason why in English the special French spelling in -iser should be followed, in opposition to that which is at once etymological and phonetic." It maintains "... some have used the spelling -ise in English, as in French, for all these words, and some prefer -ise in words formed in French or English from Latin elements, retaining -ize for those of Greek composition."[57] Noah Webster rejected -ise for the same reasons.[58]

Other references, including Fowler's Modern English Usage, now give prominence to the -ise suffix over -ize.[59] The Cambridge University Press has long favoured -ise.[59] Perhaps as a reaction to the ascendancy of American spelling, the -ize spelling is now rarely used in the UK mass media and newspapers, to the extent that it is often incorrectly regarded as an Americanism.[55] The ratio between -ise and -ize stands at 3:2 in the British National Corpus.[60] The -ise form is standard in leading publications such as The Times, The Daily Telegraph and The Economist. The Oxford spelling (which can be indicated by the registered IANA language tag en-GB-oed), and thus -ize, is used in many British-based academic publications, such as Nature, the Biochemical Journal and The Times Literary Supplement. In Australia and New Zealand -ise spellings strongly prevail; the Australian Macquarie Dictionary, among other sources, gives the -ise spelling first. The -ise form is preferred in Australian English at a ratio of about 3:1 according to the Macquarie Dictionary. Conversely, Canadian usage is essentially like American.[61] Worldwide, -ize endings prevail in scientific writing and are commonly used by many international organisations, such as the ISO and the WHO. The European Union uses ise in its English language publications, though the EU may, even on a single page, show "organized" but "publicise" as well. "Synthesize" is used in international chemical journals.

The same pattern applies to derivatives and inflections such as colonisation/colonization.

Some verbs ending in -ize or -ise do not derive from Greek -ιζειν, and their endings are therefore not interchangeable; some verbs take the -z- form exclusively, for instance capsize, seize (except in the legal phrase to be seised of/to stand seised to), size and prize (only in the "appraise" sense), whereas others take only -s-: advertise, advise, apprise, arise, chastise, circumcise, incise, excise, comprise, compromise, demise, despise, devise, disguise, exercise, franchise, improvise, merchandise, revise, supervise, surmise, surprise, and televise. Finally, the verb prise (meaning to force or lever) is spelled prize in the US[62] and prise everywhere else[63], including Canada[64], although in North American English it is almost always replaced by pry, a back-formation from or alteration of prise.[65]


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I always try to be punctual. However when I was late on one occasion... 





... I did at least have a genuine excuse.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I think we can condense that grueling thing that Granstrom just linked into simply this: to spell with -ize is the American way. And then there's the nellie way.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Actually, it was called Firefox and we were pretty popular at the time in Mid-Michigan. (To the point where I just may have revealed my identity although this WAS 17 years ago.)
> 
> That band was someone else's starring vehicle, although I played with them seven years. Only the lead singer was going to become a star (and he actually did get a contract with CBS records.) I knew they were not going to let him bring an obese (at the time) 30-something keyboardist no matter what my skill level was.
> 
> If I become a star, it will be because I crack a niche market (and I'm working on about three possibilities.) It will not be rock stardom in any case, though EVEN IF I'm lucky enough to sell some CDs, etc.


That was actually quite revealing. Particularly the fat guy part. Who knew? And as a tiny and private homage to you and Firefats, as I read your post I dimmed the lights, held a cigarette lighter in the air and swayed back and forth. To think, you were almost a superstar. And I could be playing your stuff right now, instead of this lousy Weather Girls CD. I am sooooo tired of It's Raining Men.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, I've lost over 100 pounds since those days. They would not have taken a thirty-something keyboard player along with our lead singer if he had become a star under any circumstances, however.

Music is an interesting business. Skill level and art matter little at the highest levels. The general public cares a lot more about "coolness" and how an artist looks than about musical ability for the most part. Many professional musicians have the basic musical skills to handle what needs to be done with most popular music. (This is especially true of music marketed to younger people. There are exceptions, but generally, our public is not musically well-educated.) Thus, if you want to make it, you have to be aware of the need to sell your product, be in the right place at the right time and be willing to do whatever it takes when the time comes. 

My lead singer never became a star, but he did get a closer look than most people get. He was phenomenally talented, but I was shallow and self-aware enough that playing with him slowed my own development as a singer. - - (and since I was not going to be swept off to Nashville anyway - - -) when some circumstances came up, I did not fight to stay in the band. 

Actually, my best friend is a drummer who is an in-law to a lead guitar player who made it huge with a band called "Sawyer Brown." I'm about two steps away from millions. I've only actually met the man once, but my friend has actually played gigs with him (although never when he was with Sawyer Brown.)

If one of my formulas works and if I do make some small headway in the business and ever play for you in Maine, I will be on time for the show! Can I wear a black suit?

(P.S. a few of us have chronicled our weight loss efforts in the Grooming Forum.)


----------



## njkyle (Oct 11, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> I think we can condense that grueling thing that Granstrom just linked into simply this: to spell with -ize is the American way. And then there's the nellie way.


Though I don't wish to insult a self-proclaimed liberal, I couldn't help but hear the voice of William F. Buckley, Jr. speaking that sentence.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm going to do something odd here, and to the rest of you I beg your indulgence. Calling Zach Granstrom. Zach, will you pls PM F'berg and tell him what I told you when you inquired of me about my early years. He will like that. I ask you to do it for me because that way I can deny to him that I ever divulged this and that it was you Zach, who just made it up. Thnx.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

^^^^
seriously?

....I sent the pm...


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> I to spell with -ize is the American way. And then there's the nellie way.


Excuse me the nellie way? WTF is that?

All English originated with the British of whom both Australia and the US do have a common heritage. Mind you I can understand if we spelt it with a Z due to our convict past but even allowing for accent I still cant see how you could get a z in organise, analyse or for that matter what about U? Colour or color, accent again?.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm often late because I'm of weak moral fiber (said my coach).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm hardly ever late,the only time(s) I would be late would be snowstorm,rainstorm, bus broke down,something was done at the last minute at home.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm never early, never late. I arrive at the time I arrive, so it must be right.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I believe it is always best to be at any appointment at least 15 minutes prior to the scheduled time for which I have been told that I'm too regimental. Now granted, I've had a few cases of getting to a place a couple of minutes late but that is on few occasions that are usually beyond my control.


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> It sounds like a Z, so we use a Z.


So do you write (sorry, I mean rite) everything the way it sounds?


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> My opinion is that punctuality is a sin, socially, if people show up in advance of the announced time or on the dot. There's nothing more disgustingly Middle Class than having to entertain early guests. I really dislike it.


In Japan this is considered so great a sin that the protocol is for the unexpectedly early guest to sit mutely in the host's hall, hands folded and staring at the floor, until the appointed hour.


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm often late because I'm of weak moral fiber (said my coach).


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Centaur said:


> So do you write (sorry, I mean rite) everything the way it sounds?


Shur Du.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I try to be early,I have a little lunch before work to get the energy I need to push wagons then I look around the store to see if there's anything that needs to be done.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Apatheticviews said:


> It sounds like a Z, so we use a Z.


Really, explain then how the U in the American spelling "thru" can suddenly change its vowel sound from U to OO, seeing as it's pronounced "throo". "Thru" should be pronounced thruh not throo.

Also - aluminium is pronounced in Br.Eng exactly as it is spelled "al-uh-min-yum. It isn't spelled "al-oo-min-um" 
(As John Cleese cleverly pointed out)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Chronic lateness is the signiture of inconsiderate Jack-tards.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll add my two cents:

There are three reasons why people are late: (1) accident; (2) bad time management; (3) indifference.

The people in (1) are late due to unavoidable and unanticipated problems: car accident, medical emergency, baby sitter didn't show up etc. Such people are rarely late - we can all fall into this category.

The people in (2) just have no ability to judge time. They really _want _to be on time, and they honestly _think _they can get there by six if they start getting dressed by five. But it takes them 45 minutes to shower and change and another 45 to drive to their destination. In my experience, you can't change them. You can crack jokes about them, yell at them and add 15 minutes to the time they're supposed to meet you and they'll still be late. I suspect the majority of late people fall into this category. If you love them, you'll either shake your head, joke that they'll be late to their own funeral and accept it, or drop them.

People in (3) just don't give a crap about being on _your _time. They do whatever they like and TS if you don't like it. Stick with them and put up with it if you like; but frankly, as someone said "they're just not that into you". Stay with them only if you really, really need their approval. Otherwise, if they're late, just book without them.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jack-tards.


That is a cool word.( I'll have to start using this word to describe some people I know)


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Really, explain then how the U in the American spelling "thru" can suddenly change its vowel sound from U to OO, seeing as it's pronounced "throo". "Thru" should be pronounced thruh not throo.
> 
> Also - aluminium is pronounced in Br.Eng exactly as it is spelled "al-uh-min-yum. It isn't spelled "al-oo-min-um"
> (As John Cleese cleverly pointed out)


I merely say that in the word "organize" it sounds like a Z so we use a Z.

As for thru ... It is spelled exactly as it's pronounced (informally at that, for the word through. which is all jack-tarded up). We actually pronounce the letter U as as U/OO (like in the word YOU). Now... with a British accent, I could see your spelling being accurate.

As for Aluminum. In America, it is spelled with only one "i," vice two. If you go to www.dictionary.com, you will see the aluminium (which actually triggers my AED spellchecker) spelling pop up, with the caveat "chiefly British" and then reference Aluminum.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JerseyJohn said:


> I'll add my two cents:
> 
> There are three reasons why people are late: (1) accident; (2) bad time management; (3) indifference.
> 
> ...


I think Jersey might give permission to print his post above on letterhead, with a blank line under each of the three paragraphs. You then hand it to whomever you've just hired and you say _there are three places for you to sign, but just pick one._


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak, I'd always got the impression that you could be a bit of an anarchist. Your strong feelings about this subject seem genuine, but are a surprise to me. I can be irritated by extreme lateness or lateness in situations where you simply cannot be late. (Band gigs for one.) For them, you were considered late if you weren't at least a half hour early. 

(Even with that, I can remember a couple times where I did not quietly test my equipment and a bad cord kept a keyboard from playing when needed. Withering stares from other band members can be downright spooky.)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in a profession once (that Zach has shared with you) for quite a few years that required a number of times in _every hour_ not to be late by even half a second. This demanded extraordinary discipline and exquisite back timing and could not be endured for more than 3 to four hours at a time. So, like you've carried certain military training into civilian life (damn you), my experience has made me a super tight a** regarding punctuality. Thus this thread. And thus my disappointment in many of the replies here. And just because I got a number of dead people to register and 'vote' for Obama doesn't necessarily make me an anarchist. (Thnx for the MS Word tip btw, will be using that.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If I was late,I would call them to let them know that I will be a little tardy coming to work.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just don't see you as someone who would be patient with a lot of arbitrary rules. 

However, when everything gets fouled up because someone is late (or a similar situation when the band can't start playing on time because I did not make sure something was working properly) I do see your point.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> I was in a profession once (that Zach has shared with you) for quite a few years that required a number of times in _every hour_ not to be late by even half a second. This demanded extraordinary discipline and exquisite back timing and could not be endured for more than 3 to four hours at a time. So, like you've carried certain military training into civilian life (damn you), my experience has made me a super tight a** regarding punctuality. Thus this thread. And thus my disappointment in many of the replies here. And just because I got a number of dead people to register and 'vote' for Obama doesn't necessarily make me an anarchist. (Thnx for the MS Word tip btw, will be using that.)


Indeed, there are professions in which an error of mere micro-seconds can incur debilitating fratricidal effects on the lethality of one's warheads! Pray tell Peak and Pine, what line of work were you in that required such precise timing? :icon_scratch: The voter registration experience to which you refer, leads me to believe you have had some political exposure in Chicago. In this area, dead people vote all the time...nothing unusual about that!


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, there are professions in which an error of mere micro-seconds can incur debilitating fratricidal effects on the lethality of one's warheads! Pray tell Peak and Pine, what line of work were you in that required such precise timing?


Well, eagle2250 I use to work in radio and network feeds wait for no one. If news is at the top of the hour then you needed to back time the record you're playing, allow time for the station call signals to be read, and do any DJ stick that you want to do. Timing to the second was expected. To take the top of the hour feed into consideration I would have to start planning 20 minutes prior so that the DJ banner sounded relaxed, the tunes set the proper mood going into the break, and the timming was spot on.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed Sir, I can see where that might become a little nerve wracking and would almost certainly become more so over the course of a shift. In my younger years, I thought of trying my hand at being a DJ but, alas, never got up the nerve. Thank-you for sharing that experience with us.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I just don't see you as someone who would be patient with a lot of arbitrary rules.
> 
> However, when everything gets fouled up because someone is late (or a similar situation when the band can't start playing on time because I did not make sure something was working properly) I do see your point.


Well Forsberg,I'm a cartguy so If I'm going to be late someone is there to take over for the moment.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My post was responding to Peak and Pine. I was not trying to take a shot at you, although the post ended up right underneath yours.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> My post was responding to Peak and Pine. I was not trying to take a shot at you, although the post ended up right underneath yours.


Oh Ok Forseberg Sorry I didn't realize you were responding to someone.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

People are late because they might have some last minute things to do,they start gathering things to rush out the house and to get the bus or train,find it very crowded and come to work just to get yelled at your boss.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Are you ever late? Why? And what would be your feeble, pathetic excuse? And did you make one up and did you feel like crap for doing so and did it teach you a lesson and you were never, ever late again? Or are you still a clock slob? [/I]


Great questions. I was going to post on Monday, but I just couldn't get around to it. Too busy and too many other things to do. Now it's too late. . . . I guess it wasn't that important to me! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Being late is all a matter of perspective and knowledge. If I turn up 15 minutes "late" for a meeting but the meeting convenor knows I'm going to be 15 minutes late as I rang him/her in advance. Then the convenor and I both know I'm not late. But if the other people at the meeting aren't in possession of that knowledge then to them I will appear late when I actually turn up. A good meeting convenor will however have told the rest of the meeting about any late arrivals. So although I'm late by the clock I'm not actually late because I changed my attendance time in advance in agreement with the convenor.Now I know I've suspected people of being late in the past until I've been informed of the fact that they weren't really late at all, that that is the time that was agreed they should attend. And I'm sure mamy of you have had the same suspicions about latecomers. Perspective and knowledge.


----------

